# Black Library books, in France language?



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dont know if this is old as fuck, or already covered, but surfing through the BL site, I found this. 










+ a whole fucking page written in France.

So... BL books are getting translated, pretty cool, yes, but are they coming to other languages as well? 

I really dont care, for I have, and always will, get them in English, but this would spread them to a far larger audience, would it not?

http://www.blacklibrary.com/France


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe you were looking for the word "French".

What do they teach you in school these days? Useless shit like Trigonometry, I expect.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I believe you were looking for the word "French".
> 
> What do they teach you in school these days? Useless shit like Trigonometry, I expect.


My excuse, a mod will probably fix that up. I also thought it sounded wrong, but I never got into my head what the fuck it could be. Sorry for the fact that we dont talk about the names of strange languages during the English leasons.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Strange language? I dunno even where to go with that one.

Menge merde oi? Je blague.

Anyways. Cool they are finally translating the books to other languages.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Doelago said:


> My excuse, a mod will probably fix that up. I also thought it sounded wrong, but I never got into my head what the fuck it could be. Sorry for the fact that we dont talk about the names of strange languages during the English leasons.


Don't worry dude, I'm pulling your plonkey. You speak better than english than many on the forums do. And I'm scouser, so you still speak english better than me 

I can't wait til they translate Gotrek and Felix into Latin, Pashto and Swahili.


----------



## Elonex777 (Mar 10, 2011)

The only reason because we have a Black library translation is because before GW do a direct translation by Black library, we did a french translation by a french editor named Bibliothèque Interdite, but GW said that our editor earn too many money, so they prefer a direct translation.


----------

